# What do you do when the wind bunches up the hay before you can bale it?



## Galadika (Jun 21, 2010)

My dad raked the hay, and then while he was baling it the wind messed it up. Now the hay is all bunched up. What should he do? He has never encountered this in 30 years of farming. The wind was about 50mph and the hay is in really tight bunches. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a match?

Could try tedding it out then re-raking. How much is left to bale? Pitchforks maybe?


----------



## bowlnchamp219 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well we had the same thing happen but we also got rain. So we took the rake and re raked everything that was left, because we dont have a tedder. We still had large clumps together and we just had to slow down when we went by with the baler. You may not have to re rake it as long as it is still in windrows and dry.
Good Luck


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I had some huge wind gusts blow over windrows this afternoon. I just raked it again. It had huge clumps in it. I just clutched the tractor and let the roller take it a little at a time in the heavy spots.


----------



## Galadika (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, we're gonna try to break up the bunches and re-rake it. Hopefully that works.


----------

